# Suture control of ovarian cyst rupture/hemorrhage...



## trinalankford (Apr 15, 2011)

(posted in OB/GYN forum with no luck)

My doc (general surgeon) went into this case, expecting to find a hot appendix, and ended up with a ruptured ovarian cyst. We do absolutely no OB/GYN in this office, so this CPT coding is not familiar to me.

The abdomen was entered through a transverse incision over McBurney point. Dissection was carried down to the fascia which was incised in the direction of its fibers. The muscles were then separated by blunt dissection to expose the peritoneum. Upon opening the peritoneum, there was dark blood and some fresh blood. Incision was extended to involve both the anterior and posterior rectus sheath medially. Appropriate retractors were placed....Appendix was not acutely inflamed or edematous...Attention was turned to exploration of the ovary. It did have an adherent clot which was removed. Bleeding was brisk from the surface of the cyst. The bleeding was controlled by running mattress suture on the bleeding edge of the ruptured cyst. This adequately controlled the bleeding. Attention was turned to closing the wound...

I am having trouble locating the correct code for the suture control of the ovary/cyst.


----------

